# Happy HALLOWEEN Birthday, Spooky1!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very happy birthday to my haunting husband:kisseton:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Aren't YOU the lucky one! Happy Birthday, Spooky! And such a lovely card from your wife, too!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day Spooky1! You don't need a birthday present because you have all you need already. Roxyblue of course.....Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Happy birthday Spooky1!!*


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPOOKY1 I think roxy is getting you some dolphin pants hehehehelol just kiddin have a great B -day


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Bday!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky1!!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky1. Have a Frightful Day!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY Spooky1!!! What a great birth date!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happy birthday spooky1 hope your day is full of haunting goodness


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all. It was another great Halloween Birthday. Spent setting up the decorations and scaring the kiddies.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday spooky1. Glad it was a good one.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday spooky1!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to youhoo!
Happy Birthday to youhoo!
Happy Birthday dearest Spooky1!
Happy Birthday to youhoo!

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday to you, what a great way to celebrate it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy belated B-day Spooky - hope it was great


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well damn wish i had known sooner! happy belated birthday spooky!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday to ya Spooky1!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! Hope it was great!!:jol:


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday SpookY


----------

